# Anyone had tests to see why they are getting BFN?????



## foreverhopefull2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

Has anyone had any tests to see why they are getting BFN and if so what are they? Just feeling I need some answers rather than ' we don't know why ' 

Only have I frozen embryo left and don't want to waste it..

Thanks girlies x


----------



## K8O (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi

I had 3 FETs all BFN.  I got referred for a uterine NK cell test which showed a high level of killer cells.  I was given steroids for my 4th FET but still got BFN.  We are now going to look for a private clinic for full immune testing before we decide to go for FET number 5.  There is lots of info on the immunes board. 

Kxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

K80,

I had my NK Cell test today as I have had 2 miscarriages but they didn't mention when I would get the results back. How long did it take for yours to come back?

Thanks

xx


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

I had an NK cell test too. Mine took 6 weeks to come back. Found nothing wrong. Had a further bfn, followed by a BFP but miscarried at 8 weeks.
If I were you foreverhopefull, I'd also have an immune test done too, just in case.

Good luck to you all x


----------



## K8O (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi

I had a biopsy and it took 3 weeks I think for the results.  Mine came back high but I think I may also have other issues too so we are definitely going for the full suite of tests. Not decided on a clinic yet.

Kxx


----------



## Rubykit (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello, in addition to the NK cell testing, I had a thrombophilia screen and an ApS screen to test for clotting issues, and a Karyotyping test for genetic issues. Although I am having private fertility treatment, I was able to get all but the NK test done via my GP. There's lots of useful info on the immunes board. Good luck.


----------



## PalmTree (Nov 28, 2011)

I did the same tests as Rubykit at the private the Lister clinic in London. All the results take approx. 5-6 weeks. My result's appointment will be on Thursday.
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## PalmTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Sorry forgot to mention that my husband also did the Chromosome Karyotyping test.


----------



## MsK (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi ladies, would someone mind telling me what an NK test is?  Is it something the clinic would do or would I have to have it done privately?  Thanks!


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey MSK,

Nk Cell test is to test to see if you have raised natural killer cells... Basically these cells see your baby as a foreign object in your body, as like a cancer and will attack it. 

Most fertility clinics will be able to test for this and can range from around £400 - £600.

Good Luck


----------



## MsK (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks Hope, that's really helpful


----------



## Summer13 (Mar 11, 2013)

msk - hope you don't mind me butting in but i just has a quick question - like you i've just had three failed fet's. We still have more frozen but i don't know whether or not to carry on using them. Are yours blasts? ours are day three embryos. I can't for the life of me decide what to do next. Hope everything works out for you this time. I guess i'm just feeling a bit like it's never going to happen x


----------



## MsK (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Summer13,

We have 4 more frozen embryos and are in the process of another FeT.  Ours are 4 day embryos (the Centre for Life didn't do blasts when ours were frozen but they started last summer so if these don't work, we will go to blast next time)  

To be honest, I do feel a bit like you, like it may never happen but the frozen embryos are all classed as the same cycle (we get 3 funded cycles and because we got 10 frozen embryos first time round, we are still classed as being on the first cycle) so we are going to carry on using them.  it may be that we've just been unlucky (fingers crossed this is our time!) because the embryologist said they were really good embryos but who knows.  I figure that we're giving ourselves the best possible chance by trying all of the frozen embryos and there are loads of stories of people who have tried more times than us and then been successful.  If they don't work then we will have to try again with a full IVF cycle.

Are you a private or NHS patient hun?  I don't know how it works with private but if you're funded like us, then maybe it would be best to try all of the frozen embryos?  You might even find that you're not allowed to try a full cycle again until you've used the frozen ones (but that might not be true so please don't take my word for it!)

It's so hard to know what to do for the best, I think it's totally normal to feel disheartened and for every story that you read telling you one thing, there's another telling you something different.  I've read so much that my head spins with it all and it really does seem that everyone is different and sometimes, it is just a case of whether the time is right for you.  I hope that it works for you, whatever you decide to do   x


----------



## PalmTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi MsK and Summer13,

I live in Holland and had my 1st ICSI treatment here. Unfortunately, after 5 failed tempts (1xfresh + 4x fet) with 3 day embryos, we have decided to forget our 8 frozen embryos and start a fresh cycle at the Lister Fertility Clinic in London. Why? 
Fertility treatments in the Netherlands are covered by the Dutch Health Insurances are very regulated by them. The all system is not advanced as other countries and doctors do have to follow a specific protocol, use specific drug, etc. 

The 1st journey took us 1year and we don't want to waste more time trying the left frozen embryos because they might don't have a good quality (clinics here don't offer blastocyst embryos).

I'll start my 2nd fertility treatment next month at the Lister Clinic in London and this time we will do ICSI with IMSI. I've done all the relevant tests at the Lister, like as: NK cells, Chromosome Karyotype, etc.... The Dr has prescribed my treatment and I will be on the long protocol this time (I had the short one in the 1st cycle). 

I have to say that we lost the credibility with our clinic in the Netherlands. Everything is OK for them; they can't prescribed any further fertility tests (even private); as I have a regular period, I can't have a medical FET (only natural with the HCG); etc.... 

As my NK Cells results showed that I do have a higher number of them, I will have the IVIG treatment for my next cycle. So, perhaps it's good to do further fertility tests in order to make your decision. Perhaps, if you do a NKCells test and require the IVIG, you can have it together with your FET As the IVIG treatment cost is too high (£4,500 for 3 applications), we've decided to invest it on the fresh treatment and not on the FET from the clinic in Holland.

Good luck to you both!



PalmTree


----------



## foreverhopefull2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for answers..

My clinic never mentioned testing, they said that I should take prednisolone ( steroids for NK cells ) and clexane ( blood thinners ) i asked should I not be getting tested for these things first, and he said, I think you should take these anyway, as it trial and error. My Gp is supplying them so there is no extra cost.. They are also saying that if I wish I can have progestorne, though they think it may make no difference..

So im basically being offered all with no tests. Is this wise to be taking all these drugs with out being tested? x


----------



## Summer13 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello, i forgot i had written on this thread! I was given Clexane injections - which cost a lot - never thought to ask my GP! and told to take baby asprin without any blood tests - other than the blood tests they did when i started having treatment, which showed that blood blood clots ok. Might check about the immunes. They also told me not to take the prednisolone tabs that i had. Again they were happy for me to have intralipids whithout me knowing if i really needed it. Theres so much to think about!

Msk - ours were frozen after a self funded cycle -  our second cycle of icsi. We had lots of embryos on our first cycle that they tried pretty unsuccessfully to get to blast, so we had none to freeze. If i'd known then what i know now we would originally have had a 3 days transfer and frozen them because we would have gotten fet's free! 

I'm contemplating trying to get the 7 embryos that we have left to blast, again, but we might well be left with none to transfer. My clinic says that they may just not like the incubator and thats why they didnt get to blast, but i have heard other people say that if they don't make it to blast in the incubator, they probably weren't going to make it anyway - so i don't know what to think. If we were having funded fet's i probably would carry on using our frozen embryo's.

We could potentially have two or three more day three fet's and you could bet your bottom dollar that it would work on the very last one!! If only we knew xxx


----------

